

Machine learning algorithm beats experts in classifying suicide notes [2010] - praptak
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21643548

======
praptak
An interview with one of the authors:
[http://www.npr.org/2013/05/15/184232472/analyzing-the-
langua...](http://www.npr.org/2013/05/15/184232472/analyzing-the-language-of-
suicide-notes-to-help-save-lives)

